# July 23rd and 24th



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We have alot of New CA members and some old  that I thought may make it out to this show. I will be there both days with Bumble Bee. I would love to meet up with any one going 

CALIFORNIA
AMERICAN RIVER DOG FANCIERS ASSOCIATION
RANCHO CORDOVA (O) CONF JS
(Held on conjunction with Gold Country Hounds & Hunters)
Jul 23; S1 Mark Golden JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 1-2 pm Show 3 pm
Jul 23; S2 Rebecca Harris JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 1-2 pm Show 4 pm
DOS $25; JS $10; PE $20 received by July 14, 2010
Hagen Park, 2197 Chase Drive 95670 (916) 362-1841; Hwy 50 to Mather Field Rd. exit. Go north on Folsom Blvd. Right onto Folsom Blvd, left onto Coloma Rd. Left onto Chase Drive.
Chairperson: Kathy Bunic (916) 595-0371 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Jen Erickson, 458 Banning Way, Vallejo CA 94591 (707) 980-6754 [email protected]


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish I could go too but It's pretty far. I'll see what I can do I'd love to go


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its not till July you have time to make arrangements  lol. How far from Sac are you? There are several more coming up but I am not about to travel to the other side of CA for 1-2 shows. When Faith and Bee are both old enough to pull and I am being able to do multiple things I will make the trip.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm actually pretty close to you. I'm in Red Bulff.  I'm gunna try to make some arrangements  Were actually going to be down that way in July for the Tool concert so maybe we could just stay for the show


----------

